# 200 to 25,000 free AA miles in Fortune Cookie promotion



## Carolinian (May 9, 2011)

https://secure.fly.aa.com/fortune/?anchorLocation=DirectURL&title=fortune

If you don't win, the first time, you can keep trying until you do by using different email addresses.  On Flyertalk, it is even reported that fictitious email addresses work.  If you don't have a promo code, click on the icon to generate one.


----------



## tashamen (May 9, 2011)

Thank you - I just won 1,000 AA miles on the first try!


----------



## x3 skier (May 9, 2011)

500 for me and 200 for my wife.

Cheers


----------



## elaine (May 9, 2011)

how do I know if I won? I got the instant notification saying I won, but I did not see how many miles, and I have not gotten an email and I have not seen them hit my account??


----------



## lll1929 (May 9, 2011)

I tried and recieved 200 miles for 3 AA accounts.


----------



## Carolinian (May 9, 2011)

elaine said:


> how do I know if I won? I got the instant notification saying I won, but I did not see how many miles, and I have not gotten an email and I have not seen them hit my account??



There is a little ribbon like thing on the screen that says you have won that has the number of miles.  I had to look for it myself.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 9, 2011)

Thanks!  I won 200-500 for each of us in our family.  Gotta love these free miles!


----------



## Bee (May 9, 2011)

Than you. I got 500 and my husband (who did nothing and doesn't even know he got them) got 1000 miles.


----------



## RandR (May 9, 2011)

DW and DD got 200 miles and for some reason I got nothing.


----------



## Ken555 (May 9, 2011)

500! woohoo


----------



## falmouth3 (May 9, 2011)

Good thing you can enter fake emails.  The first two times I tried with real email accounts, it didn't work and then I got "you've already entered this contest".


----------



## falmouth3 (May 9, 2011)

Hmm.  I entered a previous contest too and none of the miles have shown up in my account or my husbands.  I've lost every mile I ever earned with American and DH will lose a bunch of his in Oct.  I guess I'll have to buy myself some flowers or something to keep those miles alive.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Carolinian for the link.

I received 200 free miles and my wife received 1000!

Thanks again.

Richard


----------



## Carolinian (May 10, 2011)

RandR said:


> DW and DD got 200 miles and for some reason I got nothing.



Keep trying on yours until you get something.  You may have to use a different email address.


----------



## isisdave (May 10, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> Hmm.  I entered a previous contest too and none of the miles have shown up in my account or my husbands.  I've lost every mile I ever earned with American and DH will lose a bunch of his in Oct.  I guess I'll have to buy myself some flowers or something to keep those miles alive.



You can register for purchases at iTunes, after which I think even a $1 purchase will keep your miles alive.  I think you do this at the aadvantage site.


----------



## Carolinian (May 11, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> Hmm.  I entered a previous contest too and none of the miles have shown up in my account or my husbands.  I've lost every mile I ever earned with American and DH will lose a bunch of his in Oct.  I guess I'll have to buy myself some flowers or something to keep those miles alive.



A great way to keep miles alive with AA is with www.opinionplace.com  I just did a survey today for 100 miles when I had some dead time. Also get the tool bar off of their shopping portal and use it for searches, which generate miles.  For United, I use www.mypoints.com which is good for 2500 miles every 6 months or so.

As, for flowers, I have had two situations in a row of FTD stiffing me for miles even though I got the email acknowledging that I earned the agreed number of miles for each purchase.  They are being real jerks about correcting it, too. Their email says to wait 6-8 weeks for your miles to post, but somewhere else they have a rule that you have to call in to complain within 30 days of the order, so if they want to be jerks they cite that rule and say you have complained too late. If you wait 6-8 weeks to see if the miles post, as they tell you, it is technically too late to complain. In the future, all of my flower purchases will be with 1-800-Flowers, which almost always has similar milage deals as FTD if you look for them.


----------



## Judy (May 14, 2011)

Thank you , Carolinian   I won 200 miles.


----------



## Jaybee (May 17, 2011)

Thanks...I got 200 miles, and my oblivious DH won 500!


----------



## lll1929 (May 18, 2011)

Has anyone's pts appeared in your account?


----------



## tashamen (May 18, 2011)

lll1929 said:


> Has anyone's pts appeared in your account?



Yes, mine posted on May 10th.


----------



## lll1929 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks...mines havent posted.  Wierd...


----------



## DebBrown (May 18, 2011)

I did this for every member of my family when it first showed up and none of the miles have posted.  :annoyed: 

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (May 18, 2011)

It took weeks for mine to post on the last AA contest, after the contest was over, but they did finally post.


----------



## tashamen (May 18, 2011)

*I spoke too soon*

I looked more closely at my AA miles account, and while I did get 1,000 AA miles on May 10th, it was not for this, but for the credit card promo from this other thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146856.

So I'm still waiting for this one too.


----------



## DebBrown (May 19, 2011)

I just noticed that mine showed up today for 5 out of 7 family members.  Maybe I'll try again for the other two.

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (May 20, 2011)

Mine have also posted


----------

